# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (اخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الخميس  30 يناير 2014

## زول هناك

*اللهم اقسم لنا من خشيتك ما تحول به بيننا وبين معصيتك، ومن طاعتك ما تبلغنا به جنتك، ومن اليقين ما تهون به علينا مصائب الدنيا. اللهم متعنا بأسماعنا وأبصارنا وقوتنا أبداً ما أبقيتنا، واجعله الوارث منا، واجعل ثأرنا على من ظلمنا، وانصرنا على من عادانا، ولا تجعل مصيبتنا في ديننا، ولا تجعل الدنيا أكبر همنا، ولا مبلغ علمنا، ولا غاية رغبتنا، ولا تسلط علينا بذنوبنا من لا يخافك ولا يرحمنا.
*

----------


## زول هناك

*بعثة المريخ الخرطوم بكامل نجومها في الخرطوم

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم / تصوير عصام الحاج 
وصلت بعثة المريخ قبل قليل الى الخرطوم قادمة من الدوح بعد ان أقام الفريق معسكراً اعدادياً بدولة قطر من الخامس من الشهر الجاري وحتى الثامن والعشرين منه اجري خلالها اربع تجارب اعدادية خسرها جميعا حيث كانت الاولى امام بايرن ميونخ الالماني وخسرها بهدفين نظيفين والثانية امام زنيت الروسي وحسرها بثلاثية نظيفة والثالثة امام الوحدات الاردني وخسرها بهدف فيما خسر الاخيرة اما رد بول النمسوي باربعة اهداف مقابل هدف .
كفر و وتر كانت في استقبال البعثة وخرجت بالصور التالية 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*جمال الوالى يتكفل باقامة فريقي اطلع برة والملكية جوبا

فى اطار التواصل مع اندية دولة جنوب السودان والعلاقات الازلية بين دولتي السودان وجنوب السودان قرر نادي مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ برئاسة الاستاذ جمال الوالي رئيس النادي التكفل باستضافة فريقي اطلع بره والملكية الممثلين لدولة جنوب السودان فى بطولتي دوري الابطال وبطولة الكونفدرالية ., وقد تم التامين على ذلك فى الاجتماع الذى جضرة من جانب المريخ الاستاذ عثمان ابراهيم ادورب امين المال والاستاذ متوكل احمد علي نائب الامين العام والاستاذ حمد الريح رئيس قطاع الاستثمار مع الاستاذ قبريال المحلق الثقافي لسفارة دولة جنوب السودان بالخرطوم الذى عقد فى المكتب التنفيذي لنادي المريخ , ناقشا فيه تكفل نادي المريخ باقامة واعاشة فريقي اطلع بره والملكية دعما لمسيرتهم فى البطولة الافريقية التى تشهد المشاركة الاولي لاندية جنوب السودان فى بطولات الكاف اضافة الى المساندة الجماهيرة , وتم فى الاجتماع التاكيد على الدور الهام الذى تلعبة الرياضة فى حياة الشعوب .
*

----------


## زول هناك

*أطلع برَّة والملكية يصلان الخرطوم اليوم

سودانا فوق /فائز رمضان
تصل الخرطوم صباح  الخميس بعثتا فريقي اطلع برَّة والملكية، وذلك لإقامة معسكر إعدادي بالخرطوم قبل الدخول في المنافسات الافريقية في بطولتي الابطال والكونفيدرالية، حيث يبدأ فريق الملكية اولى مبارياته بالاراضي السودانية باستاد الخرطوم الوطني في الذهاب، والإياب بالعاصمة الكونغولية برازافيل في الرابع عشر من فبراير المقبل. بينما يبتدر أطلع برَّة مبارياته بالأبطال بالعاصمة الغانية اكرا في السابع من فبراير، والإياب في الرابع عشر من نفس الشهر بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم، حيث سينزل الفريقان ببيت الشباب بالخرطوم2.
*

----------


## محمد كمال عمران

*مشاء الله عليك زول هناك كالعادة همة ونشااااط
موفق يااااااااااااااا رب وصباحك عافية
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*آدم الشيخ: جمال الوالي أحدث طفرة كبيرة بالمريخ

الخرطوم – اليوم التالي
 طالب آدم الشيخ دفع الله قطب المريخ والرئيس الفخري لاتحاد المسيد لاعبي الفرقة الحمراء بتقديم مستويات مميزة من أجل تحقيق الانتصارات والبطولات، حتى يعوضوا رئيس النادي الصابر جمال الوالي. وقال: والي المريخ لم يقصر ودعم الفريق دعماً سخياً وأحدث ثورة عمرانية هائلة في منشآت النادي، وتعاقد مع أفضل اللاعبين المحليين والأجانب، بجانب توفيره معطيات النجاح كافة، من معسكرات الإعداد ومرتبات نجوم الفريق والجهاز الفني، علاوة على رفعه لاسم المريخ عالمياً بمقابلة بايرن ميونخ بطل العالم، مؤكداً أن نجوم المريخ لم يبادلوا الوالي الوفاء، وأصبحوا يلعبون باستهتار زائد، وغابت روح المريخ التي ميزته عن غيره في السنوات الماضية عندما كان لاعبوه يلعبون للوطن، وليس من أجل المال. وطالب لاعبي المريخ بتقديم الإنجازات والبطولات أو الترجل ومغادرة الكشوفات. وناشد الوالي عدم مجاملة أي شخص فاشل سواء أكان من الإطار الفني أو اللاعبين
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يتدرب بالأكاديمية وكروجر يكثف الاستعداد 

وصلت بعثة المريخ الى الخرطوم في الثانية عشرة من ظهر اليوم قادمة من الدوحة بعد أن أقام الفريق الأحمر معسكراً تحضيرياً في الفترة من الثالث من الشهر الجاري وحتى الثامن والعشرين منه وأدى خلاله عدداً من المباريات الودية امام بايرن ميونخ الألماني وزنت الروسي والوحدات الاردني وريدبول النمساوي وسيستأنف الفريق تدريباته غداً على ملعب اكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم استعداداً لمباراته امام اهلي عطبرة في الجولة الأولى من النسخة 19 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ولمباراته امام كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي يوم الثامن من الشهر المقبل في ذهاب الدور التمهيدي من دوري الأبطال

*

----------


## زول هناك

*كمبالا يستعد للمريخ مبكرا على النجيل الصناعي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
استعد كمبالا سيتي مبكرا للمريخ من خلال ملعب نجيل صناعي في العاصمة كمبالا و سيستمر حتى سفره الى السودان في الثالث من الشهر المقبل على ان يستمر في التدرب بملعب الخرطوم يوم الرابع من الشهر المقبل عند الساعة الثامنة صباحا تاهبا لمباراة المريخ

*

----------


## زول هناك

*
المريخ يطلب لقاء الاهلى شندى يوم السبت

قدمت ادارة المريخ طلب رسمى الى ادارة الاهلى شندى لاداء مباراة وديه بين الفريقين على استاد الخرطوم يوم السبت القادم قبل انطلاقة الاسبوع الاول للممتاز وكشفت (سودانا فوق) ان طلب المريخ تم بناء على رغبة كروجر لكن ادارة النمور ارجأت الموافقة عليه الى حين موافقة الجهاز الفنى بقيادة النقر
*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يلغي تجربته الافريقية و يكتفي بمواجهة الاكسبريس العطبرواي

 الغى مدرب المريخ مايكل كروجر تجربة الفريق امام شيلسي الغاني بسبب طلب الاخير للعب يوم الثاني من الشهر القمبل بجانب تخوف الالماني من الارهاق على اللاعبين و فضل كروجر مواجهة الاهلي فقط على ان يؤدي تدريبات مكثفة على ملعب الخرطوم الصناعي و يجدر ذكره بان المريخ سيواجه الاهلي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل خلال معسكر مقفول يستمر حتى مباراة كمبالا 

*

----------


## زول هناك

*المريخ يجري مرانا عصرا اليوم بملعب الجيش

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 
يجري المريخ اول مران له عصر اليوم تحت اشراف مدربه الالماني مايكل كروجر بمعب الجيش فيما يؤدي بالجمعة مرانا وحيدا عند الساعة الثامنة و النصف صباحا و سينقل تمارينه الى ملعب استاد الخرطوم حتى موعد مباراته امام الاهلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز في الرابع من الشهر المقبل 

*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*لك الشكر اجزله الاخ الكريم زول هناك
*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ ﻳﻘﺎﺿﻲ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﺗﻴﺘﺎﻭﻱ
******************************** 
                                                                                                                               ﻭﺟه ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﻟﻲ
ﺍﻻﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﻋﻤﺮ ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻃﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ
ﺑﻤﻘﺎﺿﺎﺓ ﺻﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻻﺳﻴﺎﺩ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ...
ﺇﺩﺍﺭﺗﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺗﻴﺘﺎﻭﻱ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ
ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺀﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﺮﺻﺪ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻤﺎﺭﺳﻪ
ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻭﺟﻬﻪ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺻﺪﻭﺭﻫﺎ ﺣﻴﺚ
ﺗﻔﺮﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺎﺣﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﻮﺟﻴﻪ ﺍﻻﺳﺎﺀﺓ
ﻟﻠﻮﺍﻟﻲ،ﻭﺗﺴﻌﻰ ﻟﺘﺸﻮﻳﻪ ﺻﻮﺭﺗﻪ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ
ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻭﺧﺎﺭﺟﻪ ﺑﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺟﺎﺭﺣﺔ
ﺳﺒﺒﺖ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻻﺫﻯ.
ﻳﺬﻛﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺤﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺗﻴﺘﺎﻭﻱ ﻳﺮﺃﺱ
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻠﺼﺤﻔﻴﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﻴﻦ.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*خالد الاعيسر : ليس لدينا خلاف مع المريخ ونمد ايادينا بيضاء اليهم لمواصلة التعاون 

الزعيم دوت كوم
قناة النيلين تسعي لتفكيك التمكين واختيار الصفوة وابوابنا مفتوحة للجميع !!

قبل اللقاء الذي جمع المريخ وبايرن ميونخ مؤخرا بقطر كان هنالك شد وجذب بين قادة نادي المريخ وقناة النيلين الرياضية في حقوق البث وتري القناة ان نقل المباراة تمثل خدمة للشعب السوداني لمتابعة المباراة بينما يري قادة المريخ ان احقية نقل المباراة لقناة الشروق فقط ورغم اصرار قادة المريخ الا ان قناة النيلين نجحت في نقل المباراة بالتعاون مع قناة الكاس وهذا بدوره ساهم في ارتفاع وتيرة الخلاف بين الطرفين عليه التقت (كورة سودانية ) بالاستاذ خالد الاعيسر المدير العام لقناة النيلين الرياضية واكد الاعيسر عدم وجود خلاف بينهم وبين المريخ مشيرا الي ان القناة نجحت في نقل المباراة التي جمعت المريخ وبطل وقال نادي المريخ نادي صاحب جماهيرية عالية وبصماته واضحة للجميع واضاف : جئنا لخدمة كافة الاندية وعلاقتنا بالمريخ مستمرة وقلوبنا مفتوحة للجميع وقال الاعيسر :نمد ايادينا بيضاء للتعاون مع المريخ مشيرا الي انهم ابرموا عقد مع نادي الهلال لنقل المباريات الافريقية مع افراد مساحات واسعة لهم وقال:كل الاندية السودانية سوف تجد من كل تعاون مؤكدا مواصلة جهودهم لتفكيك التمكين والاختيار الصفوي واضاف:ابوابنا مفتوحة للجميع مع احترامنا لجمهور القمة مؤكدا مواصلة سعيهم للنهوض بالرياضة مع تغطية المناشط الرياضية المختلفة من اجل ترقية وتطوير الرياضة بالسودان واشاد الاعيسر بموقع (كورة سودانية) لاهتمامهم بمختلف الانشطة الرياضية متمنيا لهم دوام التقدم والنجاحات

*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور الحبيب ابراهيم عطية بابكر واصل تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*لمريخ يطلب مواجهة مريخ الفاشر وديا بالجمعة 

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم
طلب الجهاز الفني للمريخ بقيادة المدرب الالماني مايكل كروجر من القطاع الرياضي بقيادة عبد الصمد توفير مواجهة اعدادية يوم غد
الجمعة حيث رشح القطا الرياضي مريخ الفاشر الذي يتواجد هذه الايام بالعاصمة الخرطوم و اجرى عبد الصمد امس اتصالا هاتفيا بالمدر محسن سيد من اجل الحصول على موافقته باللعب امام المريخ استعداد لبطولة الدوري الممتاز و البطولة الافريقية و كانت بعثة الرميخ قد وصلت الى الخرطوم يوم امس و يتوقع ان يعود الفريق لتمارينه اليوم بعد ان منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة من التمارين امس 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*وقعت قناة الشروق عقدين مع فريقي المريخ وأهلي عطبرة لبث لقاءيهما في الدور التمهيدي في بطولتي دوري أبطال أفريقيا والكنفدرالية ضد فريقي كمبالا ستي اليوغندي وأم كي الكنغولي يومي الثامن والتاسع من شهر فبراير المقبل.
ويستضيف المريخ نادي كمبالا سيتي اليوغندي على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم في تمهيدي الأبطال يوم السبت الثامن من شهر فبراير المقبل، وسيكون هناك استديو تحليلي قبل وبعد وبين شوطي المباراة.
ويلعب المريخ مباراته الثانية في العاصمة اليوغندية كمبالا بعد أسبوعين من اللقاء الأول.
وتنقل الشروق أيضاً لقاء أهلي عطبرة وضيفه كالا الكنغولي في البطولة الكنفدرالية في يوم الأحد التاسع من شهر فبراير المقبل، وسيكون هناك استديو تحليلي أيضاً قبل وبعد وبين شوطي المباراة.
ويلعب الأهلي اللقاء الثاني في الكنغو بعد أسبوعين من اللقاء الأول.
العضو (أحمد الحلفاوي)عن
شبكة الشروق 
*

----------


## زول هناك

*الدوري السوداني يحتل المركز الـــ(91) عالميا و الــــ(12) عربيا 

كفرووتر/ وكالات
 أعلن الاتحاد الدولي للتأريخ والأحصاء IFFHS عن قائمة أقوى بطولات الدوري لكرة القدم في العالم مساء امس حيث احتل الدوري السوداني المركز الــــ(91) عالميا و الـــ(12) عربيا
قسما تصدر الدوري الاسباني "الليجا" لقب أقوى بطولة دوري في العالم متفوقا على الدوري الانجليزي "البريمييرليج" والألماني "البوندزليجا" والايطالي "الكالتشيو".
وحافظ الليجا على صدارة أقوى الدوريات في العالم للعام الثاني على التوالي والسادس محققاً المركز الأول برصيد (1155 نقطة)، بينما حل البريمييرليج ثانيا برصيد (1128 نقطة) فيما جاء البوندزليجا ثالثا بعدما حقق (1056 نقطة).
وفي المراكز من الرابع وحتى العاشر جاءت بطولات الدوري في ايطاليا بالمركز الرابع (927 نقطة) والبرازيل خامساً برصيد (896 نقطة)، والارجنتين سادساً (868 نقطة) وفرنسا سابعاً (796 نقطة) وروسيا (739.5 نقطة) وكولومبيا تاسعاً (724.5 نقطة) ورومانيا في المركز العاشر (722.5 نقطة).
وحلت دوريات في حجم هولندا والبرتغال وبلجيكا وسويسرا تركيا واسكتلندا مراكز متوضعة جدا في القائمة حيث حلت هولندا في المركز (21)، والبرتغال (18) والتشيك (17) وتركيا (12) وسويسرا (11).
دوري عبداللطيف جميل أقوى الدوريات العربية
وتصدر دوري عبداللطيف جميل السعودي أقوى البطولات العربية في القائمة بعدما حل في المركز 24 عالمياً برصيد (519 نقطة) والأول عربياً والثاني آسيوياً (خلف كوريا الجنوبية 23)، بينما جاء الدوري التونسي في المركز الثاني عربياً و31 عالمياً والأول أفريقياً برصيد (462 نقطة).
وجاء الدوري المصري، الذي يعاني الامرين من عدم انتظامه واستقراره، في المركز 46 عالمياً والثالث عربيا والثاني أفريقياً برصيد (361.5 نقطة) قبل الدوري المغربي الذي احتل المركز 47 عالمياً والرابع عربياً والثالث أفريقياً برصيد (359 نقطة).
وتراجع الدوري الكويتي للمركز 56 عالمياً، بعدما كان في المركز 50 العام الماضي، وحقق دوري "فيفا" المركز الخامس عربياً وآسيوياً برصيدة (327 نقطة) متقدما على الدوري القطري، الذي حل في المركز 66 عالمياً والسادس عربياً برصيد (310 نقطة) ، ودوري الخليج العربي الاماراتي، الذي جاء في المركز 71 عالمياً والسابع عربياً برصيد (293.5 نقطة)، والدوري العراقي 74 عالمياً والثامن عربياً والعماني ال75 عالمياً والتاسع عربيا.
وتقدم الدوري الاردني للمركز 85 على مستوى العالم، بعدما كان 89 عالمياً العام الماضي، وجاء في المركز العاشر عربياً برصيد 248.5 نقطة)، قبل لبنان (90 عالمياً و11 عربياً)، والسودان (91 عالمياً و12 عربياً) والبحرين (93 عالمياً و13 عربياً) واليمن (103 عالمياً و14 عربياً) وسط قائمة تضم أقوى وأفضل 125 بطولة دوري في العالم.

*

----------


## زول هناك

*السنغالي ساديو ماني يشيد بثلاثي المريخ

قال الدولي السنغالي ساديو ماني لاعب فريق ريدبول النمساوي انه قبل المباراة لم يكن يعرف ان المريخ فريق مميز ، واشار الى انه خرج بانطباع جيد عن المريخ عقب المباراة وتغير رايه كثير ، واشاد ساديو بالثلاثي تراوري وباسكال واوليفيه وقال انهم لاعبون مميزون ، ولم يخفي اعجابه باسلوب لعب المريخ واضاف: اعتقد ان الاحمر يمتلك فريق مميز قادر على الظهور بشكل جيد في البطولة الافريقية

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك الحبيب زول هناك و جزاك عنا كل خير و الشكر موصول للأستاذ ابراهيم على الإضافات
*

----------


## زول هناك

*عناوين الصحف الرياضية الصادرة بالخرطوم صباح اليوم الخميس 30 يناير 2014
مصدر كورة سودانية



العالمي يعانق جماهيره اليوم ويدشن تحضيراته للاكسبريس وكمبالا سيتي
الغاني فورساه يهنئ الاحمر بتراوري ويمدح نجوم المريخ
كروجر يجهز فريقين بقطر .. والازرق يعود اليوم
الطبيب يمنح بله جابر وضفر الضوء الاخضر .. كاستن: وصلنا الي 90% من الجاهزية البدنية
المريخ يتكفل باقامة اطلع بره والملكية جوبا .. والفرقة الحمراء تؤدي 28 تدريبا في الدوحة
*

----------


## زول هناك

*

ثورة المنشآت تتواصل بالمريخ والجماهير تتكفل بالرديف
استقبال خرافي للعالمي .. والفريق يتدرب عصر اليوم
كروجر يؤكد نجاح معسكر الدوحة .. والمريخ يتدرب اليوم بالاكاديمية
متوكل: عهد التنظير انتهي وعلينا ان نركز علي دعم الكيان بالمال
باسيرو في حوار مطول مع الزعيم: فوائد مواجهات ابطال العالم لا تقدر بثمن وثمرتها بطولات محلية وقارية
*

----------


## زول هناك

*

العالمي يشرف الخرطوم
سيدا يثير ازمة بمطار الخرطوم .. متوكل: عانينا كثيرا من (ساقط القول)
المريخ يتكفل بنفقات استضافة ممثلي جنوب السودان الافريقيين
كروجر: التجارب كانت مميزة وسنظهر بمستوي جيد خلال الفترة المقبلة
(الهدف) تكشف الاسباب الحقيقية لعدم قيام مواجهة المريخ والغاني
*

----------


## زول هناك

*



يودع الدوحة بمران صباح اليوم: هلال الطرب يعود بالمساء لأحضان الوطن
المريخ وصل واعلن الطوارئ للاكسبريس وكمبالا سيتي
ثورة غضب في مالي علي المنتخب بقيادة نجوم الملعب قبل مواجهة الهلال
بن ذكري يلجأ للفيفا لمقاضاة الاهلي شندي .. الخرطوم الوطني يخرس بثلاثية من بتروجت
الكاف يوافق علي اقامة مباراة الاهلي بعاصمة الحديد والنار
*

----------


## زول هناك

*

المريخ يؤدي اليوم تدريبه الاول بعد معسكر الدوحة
المدرب الجزائري يشكو الاهلي شندي لـ(فيفا)
الهلال يقتحم تحضيراتة بدوحة العرب

نائب الامين العام للهلال: شعار الهلال ملك له بالقانون والتاريخ
المريخ يستعد لكمبالا سيتي في الابطال بمواجهة الاكسبريس عطبرة في الممتاز
الاتحاد ودمدني يرفع راية التحدي في وجه الهلال

*

----------


## زول هناك

*

ادم الشيخ: جمال الوالي احدث طفرة كبيرة بالمريخ
العجب النجم الاميز في تجارب السلاطين
بعثة الهلال تعود من الدوحة مساء اليوم .. والفريق يتأهب للرومان
*

----------


## زول هناك

*

الفريق بكري يبشر بوثبة شبابية ورياضية قادمة
الهلال يهل في الخرطوم .. المريخ يعود للتدريبات بالاكاديمية اليوم
الارباب: لجنة التسيير افضل من سوء البرير .. وعائد لرئاسة الهلال مثنا وثلاث ورباع

*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أسعد الله صباحك الحبيب زول هناك و جزاك عنا كل خير و الشكر موصول للأستاذ ابراهيم على الإضافات



أسعد الله صباحكم حبيبنا الحوشابي متعك الله بالصحة والعافية تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*صباح الخير يا زول هناك .. نشاط وهمه وحيويه .. لك خالص الثناء والتقدير على هذا المجهود .. ومساهماتك مقدره ومعزتك محفوظه فى اعماقنا ولك عاطر التحايا
*

----------


## زول هناك

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة SHAKIRATEYA
					

صباح الخير يا زول هناك .. نشاط وهمه وحيويه .. لك خالص الثناء والتقدير على هذا المجهود .. ومساهماتك مقدره ومعزتك محفوظه فى اعماقنا ولك عاطر التحايا





صباح النور تسلم يا غالي 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلمووووووا الاحباء زول هناك والاستاذ ابراهيم عطية على الابداعات

*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*شكرا اخى على المجهود والاضافة
يذكر أن الدكتور محي الدين تيتاوي يرأس
اﻻتحاد العام للصحفيين السودانيين.

اذا كان رب البيت بالدف ضاربا فشيمة اهل البيت كلهم الرقص 
هل يعقل ان يكون تيتاوى وبكل هذه الكمية من البذاءات رئيسا لاتحاد الصحفيين !!!!! مهازل
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

بهدوء
علم الدين هاشم
المريخ بلا موارد ماليه !!

تعرفت على الاخ عثمان ادروب امين خزينة نادى المريخ لاول مره خلال تواجد  المريخ مؤخرا فى الدوحه وكان واضحا على شخصيته الهدوء والبعد عن الاضواء  والاعلام بدليل اننى لم اقرأ له تصريحا واحدا منذ انتخابه فى مجلس الادارة  الحالي ,, لهذا لم اتوقع ان يطلق كل تلك ( القنابل ) من خلال حواره  الاستثنائى مع الزملاء فى جريدة الهدف والذى لم نعلق عليه فى حينه بسبب  الاحداث المتلاحقه والمرتبطه ببرنامج المعسكر النموذجى والناجح للمريخ فى  الدوحه . 
تحدث ادروب بلسان الصراحه والوضوح والشفافيه الكامله وخاطب جماهير المريخ  واعلامه من موقع المسؤولية التى يتحمل جزءا كبيرا منها مع بقية زملائه فى  مجلس الادارة وكشف  عن الوضع المالي للنادى على ( بلاطه ) دون مواربه واكد  ان النادى مفلس ولاموارد له سوى  الدعم السخى واللامحدود الذى ظل يقدمه  السيد جمال الوالى  دون ان يسترد منه جنيها واحدا اضافة الى دعم اضافى يأتى  من بعض اعضاء المجلس فى شكل ديون واجبة السداد ,, وقال ان مساهمات   الاقطاب فى مجلسي الشورى والشرف صفر !!! ولا احد منهم يبادر فى دعم خزينة  النادى وقال حتى مشروع المقصوره الماسيه لم يجد التجاوب المطلوب رغم ان  المشروع يستهدف الاقطاب فى الاساس ونفى وجود اى استثمارات يمكن القول بانها  تمثل موردا ثابتا او اضافيا لخزينة النادى !!
حديث ادروب قد لايبدو جديدا على قطاعات كبيرة داخل نادى المريخ او قريبة  منه اوحتى فى الاعلام فان الحديث لايضيف اى  معلومة جديدة فالجميع على علم  تام بان خزينة المريخ منذ  اكثر من عشرة سنوات تتغذى على الدعم السخى الذى  ظل ولازال يقدمه السيد جمال الوالي دون من ولا اذى حبا فى ناديه وتقديرا  لجماهيره التى صرح فى اكثر من مرة بانه لايبخل عليها باى دعم حتى يظل  المريخ محافظا على مكانته ومركزه المتقدم فى كل المسابقات ,, هذا كله معروف  ومحفوظ منذ سنوات ولكن ان يأتى هذا الكلام على لسان امين المال وفى هذا  التوقيت الذى يستعد فيه المريخ الدخول فى الموسم التنافسي على المستوى  المحلى والافريقي فلابد من التوقف والتعامل مع ( قنابل ادروب ) بشيىء من  الجدية والحذر حتى لاتنفجر وتغتال معها كل الامال والاحلام والطموحات التى  زادت وكبرت لدى جماهير المريخ مع النجاحات  الاخيره التى حققها معسكر  الفريق فى الدوحه والصدى الاعلامي الواسع لمبارياته الاوربية التى خاضها فى  قطر ,, فهو لم يتحدث من اجل الاستهلاك الاعلامى لانه ابعد الناس عن ( الشو  الاعلامي ) كما ليس له خصوم او حسابات يريد تصفيتها مع اخرين داخل النادى  من اعضاء الشورى والشرف وانما اراد تمليك الحقيقة كامله للراى العام  المريخى حتى يكون على بينة مما يدور داخل النادى , لاسيما وان هناك بعض  المشروعات الاستثمارية مثل المقصوره الماسيه تعامل معها الاعلام كواقع  ملموس وفرح بها الجميع على اعتبار انها قد اصبحت بالفعل موردا ماليا جديدا  للنادى وبالتالي فان حديث امين الخزينة عنها بانها لم تجد الاستجابة  الواسعة من الاقطاب يشكل صدمة للاعلام والجماهير و يعنى بانها ( مشروع فاشل  ) ولن يحقق ربع العائد الذى كانت تتحدث عنه الصحف الرياضية وبالتالي سيكون  الفشل مصير اى مشروع استثمارى يتم الترويج له مستقبلا طالما ان تفاعل  الاقطاب مع كل مايتم طرحه من جانب مجلس الادارة لايجد الاستجابة الفوريه .
العمل الرياضى اصبح مكلف جدا خاصة فى نادى مثل المريخ لديه التزامات مالية  مع لاعبيه المحليين والمحترفين واعضاء الجهاز الفنى والادارى وامامه  مباريات افريقية تحتاج الى ميزانية ضخمة لتغطية تكلفة السفر والاقامة  والاعاشه وحوافز المباريات , فالسيد رئيس النادى لايقصر فى واجباته تجاه  النادى ولكن من الصعب ان يستمر هذا الوضع الى ما لانهاية وهو ما قصد عثمان  ادروب التنبيه له والتحذير من عواقبه المستقبلية ,, 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق
  ناصر بابكر
  مفاجأة المريخ لكمبالا (2)

  * تحدث منسوبو كمبالا سيتي بلغة واحدة ومشتركة من خلال تواصلى معهم في  الايام الماضية لاجراء حوارات صحفية بدأت من المدير الفني الذي يلقبونه  بـ(ذا بيست) (الافضل) مرورا بعدد من لاعبي الفريق يتقدمهم ايفان نتيغي لاعب  المحور الذي تألق بشدة في بطولة (الشان) مع منتخب اوغندا للمحليين  وانتهاءا بجمعة محمد الذي سيرأس بعثة فريق العاصمة الاوغندي للخرطوم والذي  تحدثت معه مساء امس. 
  * الثقة في قدرة كمبالا على التأهل والرهان على  تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في الخرطوم مثل القاسم المشترك بين كل من تحدثت معهم  ،المدرب واثق من الحصول على نتيجة جيدة في مباراة الثامن من فبراير ،نتيغي  قالها صراحة (سنعود الى كمبالا بالتعادل) ورئيس البعثة بالامس تجاوزهم وقال  (التعادل ليس من ضمن اهدافنا ،قادمون لنحقق الفوز بالخرطوم) .
  * كان  لدي سؤال وجهته لكل من تحدثت معه من منسوبي كمبالا بعد حديثهم بثقة عن  تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية في الخرطوم وهو (المريخ لديه قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة  يمكن ان ترجح كفته ،الا يمثل هذا الامر قلقا بالنسبة لكم ؟) .
  * رئيس  البعثة اجاب قائلا (لا يهمنا ارض ولا جمهور ولا نعترف بتلك العوامل ونحن  قادمون للفوز كما ذكرت لك) ونسيمبي قال (الجمهور لا يمثل هاجسا بالنسبة لى  ،لعبنا امام المريخ في 2009 وتعادلنا معه بملعبه ،هو يملك قاعدة كبيرة نعم  لكن انصاره لا يشجعون وليسو من النوعية التى يمكن ان تقلق المنافس) .
  *  جميعهم تحدثوا باحترام عن المريخ ،اشادوا بالفريق واشاروا الى انهم يعرفون  انه يضم عناصر مميزة ،ومن خلال تواصلى مع بعض الزملاء في الاعلام الاوغندي  علمت ان كمبالا شاهد مقاطع لمباريات المريخ بالدوحة وبالتالى فان بطل  السودان يمثل بالنسبة لهم كتابا مفتوحا رغم ان نسيمبي وعندما سألته عن  معرفته بالاحمر اجاب انه لا يعلم الكثير عنه .
  * قصدت من ايراد النقطة  السابقة للتأكيد ان اللاعب الحقيقي والوحيد الذي يمكن ان يمثل مفاجأة  مدوية يعدها المريخ للفريق الاوغندي بصورة تخلط حساباته وتقلب عليه الطاولة  وتجعل من احاديث تحقيقه لنتيجة ايجابية بالخرطوم (اضغاث احلام) هو الجمهور  لانهم قادمون الى الخرطوم وفي ذهنهم ان انصار الاحمر نقطة ضعف يعملون على  استغلالها لتحقيق هدفهم معتمدين في ذلك على تجربة 2009 .
  * ما لا  يدركه منسوبي الجانب الاوغندي انهم قدموا اكبر خدمة للمريخ باحاديثهم تلك  والتى ستجعل اللاعب الذي ينظرون اليه كنقطة ضعف (الجمهور) يكون النجم الاول  لموقعة الثامن من فبراير والمفاجأة الحقيقية التى تزلزل الارض تحت اقدام  لاعبي كمبالا سيتي ،وشخصيا لدي قناعة ان اي عاشق للاحمر والاصفر ينتظر ذلك  اليوم لاخذ مكان في استاد الخرطوم وهز المدرجات بالهتافات والتشجيع للرد  بيانا بالعمل على احاديث الاوغنديين .
  * وثقتي تلك فيما سيصنعه جمهور  المريخ في موقعة الذهاب لا يمنعني من التطرق اكثر لمسألة اهمية الترسيخ  لثقافة تشجيع جديدة بالتركيز اولا على معالجة سلبيات الماضي حتي لا تقتصر  (المباريات التاريخية) التى يلعبها الانصار على لقاءات سبقتها استفزازات من  المنافس فقط وهو وضع يضع الجمهور في خانة (رد الفعل) فحسب لان دور الانصار  اكبر من ذلك بكثير وهو نصرة الزعيم في كل مبارياته وامام جميع المنافسين  لكن ذلك لا يمنع من التشجيع بحماس اكبر في المباريات التى يقلل طرفها من  قدر الاحمر .
  * مباراة كمبالا سيتي في نظري تمثل (مفتاح الموسم) كاملا  بالنسبة للمريخ لعدة اعتبارات تبدأ بان البدايات دائما صعبة لما يصاحبها  من ضغط نفسي وذهني يؤثر سلبا على اللاعبين الذين يبدأون التعايش مع تلك  الضغوط تدريجيا باستمرار الموسم وهو تدرج لن يكون متاحا قبل مباراة  الاوغندي التى يخوض بطل السودان قبلها لقاءا تنافسيا يتيما امام اهلى عطبره  وهي وضعية تمنح كمبالا سيتي الافضلية في جانب لياقة المباريات التنافسية  والانسجام كذلك .
  * الظروف اعلاه تضع عبئا اكبر على انصار المريخ  المطالبين بتقديم افضل ما عندهم في موقعة السبت التى اقتربت بشكل يفرض على  كل مشجع للزعيم التفكير في الاضافة التى سيقدمها في مدرجات ملعب الخرطوم  يومها وفي الكيفية التى يساند بها فريقه ويساعده بها على التغلب على  العوامل التى اشرنا اليها والتى تصب في مصلحة كمبالا سيتي .
  * والاهم  من ذلك ان يتفق كل عشاق ومحبي الاحمر على ان تكون مباراة كمبالا سيتي نقطة  انطلاقة جديدة وبداية مغايرة ومختلفة في التشجيع والمساندة ونقطة نهاية لكل  الظواهر السالبة التى كانت تصاحب الجانب الجماهيري في السنوات الماضية مع  الاشارة الى ان مباراة اهلى عطبره في افتتاح الممتاز يمكن ان تكون خير  بروفة لانصار المريخ للاستعداد للحدث الذي سيصنعونه في سبت الثامن من  فبراير الذي ينبغي ان يكون محور الاهتمام والاحاديث والنقاشات والتفكير في  كل التجمعات الحمراء .
  * الجمهور هو المفاجأة التى ستقلب الطاولة باذن  الله على كمبالا وفي ليلة السبت سيكون انصار المريخ هم (ذا بيست) في  الفرقة الحمراء ومن المهم ان يكونوا كذلك طوال الموسم ليدعموا حظوظ الزعيم  في حصد الالقاب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الهدف


العالمي يشرف الخرطوم
سيدا يثير ازمة بمطار الخرطوم .. متوكل: عانينا كثيرا من (ساقط القول)
المريخ يتكفل بنفقات استضافة ممثلي جنوب السودان الافريقيين
الصفوة تستقبل المريخ و تهتف للنجوم والايفواري يقدم الهدأيا للاطفال
أكد وصول الاوغندي إلى الخرطوم بالأربعاء
رئيس بعثة كمبالا سيتي :سنظهر بصورة مشرفة أمام المريخ
كروجر: التجارب كانت مميزة وسنظهر بمستوي جيد خلال الفترة المقبلة
(الهدف) تكشف الاسباب الحقيقية لعدم قيام مواجهة المريخ والغاني
المريخ يشرع في زراعة (150) متر مربع من أرضية القلعة الحمراء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻋﺒﺪ ﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻳﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﻔﺎﺗﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ

 ﻳﻘﻮﻡ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺜﻤﺎﻥ ﻧﺎﺋﺐ ﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺭﺋﻴﺲ ﻗﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺑﺠﻬﺪ ﺧﺎﺭﻕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺗﻨﻈﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻇﻞ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻳﺸﺮﻑ ﺑﻨﻔﺴﻪ ﻃﻴﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺼﻐﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﻭﺍﺳﺘﻄﺎﻉ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺠﻌﻞ ﺍﻻﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﻃﺎﺑﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻗﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﺒﻖ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﺼﻤﺪ ﻋﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﻌﺜﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺑﺎﺟﺘﻤﺎﻉ ﻗﺼﻴﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﺣﺔ ﺍﻛﺪ ﻟﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻟﻪ ﺍﻧﻬﻢ ﺳﻴﺴﺘﻠﻤﻮﻥ ﻣﻔﺎﺗﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺨﺎﺻﺔ ﺑﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻭﻗﺪ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﻋﻨﺪ ﻛﻠﻤﺘﻪ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺟﺎﻧﺐ ﻣﻔﺎﺗﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﺸﻘﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﻭﺍﺑﺪﻭﺍ ﺍﺭﺗﻴﺎﺣﻬﻢ ﻟﺘﻨﻔﻴﺬ ﻛﻞ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺒﻬﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻭﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﺮﻋﺔ .

*

----------


## ابوجالا

*مشكور حبيبنا زول هناك وابراهيم عطيه.
موفقين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*تميز وابداع يشبه الصفوه 
حقيقه يسلموا يارائع
*

----------


## عبداللطيف

*التحيه والتجله وأجزل الشكر لكما
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------

